# D&D 5E Telekinesis and Teleporting Out of Sight



## beaumontsebos (Yesterday at 9:37 PM)

Hello all,

Interesting scenario in my last game that I want to run by you all to see how you would rule.

A PC used telekinesis (TK) to grab a creature. That creature has the ability to teleport and does so, but it teleports to a space that the PC could not see.

In the heat of the moment, since TK requires sight ("When you cast the spell, and as your action each round for the duration, you can exert your will on one creature or object *that you can see within range*, causing the appropriate effect below."), I ruled that the creature was no longer under the effects of the spell.

In further looking at it, I'm pretty sure I was at least partially wrong.

The spell text for using TK to affect a creature states "Until the end of your next turn, the creature is restrained in your telekinetic grip." To me, that means when the creature teleported out of the player's sight, it still would have been subject to being restrained at least until the end of the PC's next turn.

This view also seems to be in agreement with the Sage Advice Compendium in it's discussion of TK:

"Q: If you are affecting a target with telekinesis and an ally put you inside Otiluke’s resilient sphere, can you continue affecting the target or other targets with the existing telekinesis spell?
"A: You can maintain your telekinetic grip on a target you were already affecting, but you can’t affect a new target. The sphere provides total cover that stops you from targeting anything outside it."

All good there, but what then? The last sentence of how TK affects creatures states "On subsequent rounds, you can use your action to attempt to maintain your telekinetic grip on the creature by repeating the contest." It doesn't mention anything about maintaining line of sight despite the main text to maintain the grip despite the initial spell text that requires sight for both the initial casting and for the action used each additional round for the duration.

So, on subsequent rounds, could the player move the creature she still has in her TK grip, even if she can't see it any longer? Or would maintaining that grip and moving the creature on subsequent rounds require sight?

My thinking is that the creature would have been kept in the grip and restrained until the end of the player's turn since the duration on that affect didn't mention line of sight, but maintaining the grip or movement affects of TK any further on the creature would require sight.

What say you?


----------



## jasper (Today at 1:15 AM)

Oh gee. The mage has me restrained. Reinfield please scratch my nose, and tell the girls I be in the pool in a few minutes.
Meanwhile half a world away, a wizard is foregoing spells

*Creature.* You can try to move a Huge or smaller creature. Make an ability check with your spellcasting ability contested by the creature's Strength check. If you win the contest, you move the creature up to 30 feet in any direction, *including upward but not beyond the range of this spell. *Until the end of your next turn, the creature is restrained in your telekinetic grip. A creature lifted upward is suspended in mid-air. 
Range is 60 feet. 
To be nice I would allow you one round of movement for jollies.  Being normal DM I would rule if you port more than  60 feet away the TK is broken but you can keep the spell .


----------



## Shiroiken (Today at 1:40 AM)

I would rule that teleporting would remove the restraint, as it's no longer a legal condition. If the character was physically moved out of sight, I would rule the same way.


----------

